# Tiger Stripe Camouflage goes Digital



## Guy Cramer (23 Jun 2004)

News release from today
Tiger Stripe Camouflage goes Digital  
http://www.hyperstealth.com/tigerpat/


----------



## chrisp1j (24 Jun 2004)

EDIT>>>I really like that.

TO>>>I really like that pattern....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Jun 2004)

chrisp1j said:
			
		

> I really like that.



I also really like a man who posts a link to his own website, where he talks about himself in the third person as if it was someone else heaping praise on him.  If there isn't a national award for shameless self-promotion, there ought to be one.

Perhaps when the Coronation medals are minted....


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

Michael, you remember me. 
Glad to see you don't hold a grudge. 
I noticed that your Insignia is larger than everyone elses, but that has nothing to do with the subject now does it.
What is your opinion on the camouflage?


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

Michael I just visited your website where you:  "talk about yourself in the third person as if it was someone else heaping praise on you."  See quote from http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/ below:

This site was created by Michael A. Dorosh, CD  The webmaster has been a member of the Canadian Forces for 15 years and has published two books on the subject of Canadian Army uniforms.
The most recent book, the first of a projected two volume set; covers in detail all the uniforms worn by Other Ranks of the Canadian Army from 1939-1945.  The second volume, to be released later, will cover the dress of Officers of the Canadian Army in the Second World War.  More information is available at the publisher's website at http://www.servicepub.com or search by the author at Amazon.com


----------



## mattoigta (24 Jun 2004)

Guy Cramer said:
			
		

> Michael I just visited your website where you:   "talk about yourself in the third person as if it was someone else heaping praise on you."   See quote from http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/ below:
> 
> This site was created by Michael A. Dorosh, CD   The webmaster has been a member of the Canadian Forces for 15 years and has published two books on the subject of Canadian Army uniforms.
> The most recent book, the first of a projected two volume set; covers in detail all the uniforms worn by Other Ranks of the Canadian Army from 1939-1945.   The second volume, to be released later, will cover the dress of Officers of the Canadian Army in the Second World War.   More information is available at the publisher's website at http://www.servicepub.com or search by the author at Amazon.com



That's a biography you twit, not a bogus article.

And what the hell is a "Passive Negative Ion Generator" anyway?


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

Three Navy SEAL platoons, the instructors and their sniper school use them.  http://www.hyperstealth.com/patent-issued.html

For a detailed background on military use of ions see: http://www.superforce.com/email-releases/pib.htm


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jun 2004)

Oh Shyte! I better grab the kevlar skid lid, I detect some incoming HE......   :warstory:



Wes


----------



## Infanteer (24 Jun 2004)

Guess where this line is drawn from....

_"Was this the face that launched a thousand ships,

and burnt the topless towers of Ilium?"_


----------



## bossi (24 Jun 2004)

Um, geez ... I can't remember which episode of the Simpson's it was ...


----------



## clasper (24 Jun 2004)

Guy Cramer said:
			
		

> For a detailed background on military use of ions see: http://www.superforce.com/email-releases/pib.htm



Guy-

Thanks for posting this link.   I haven't had a good laugh like that in a few weeks.



> HAARP
> The High-frequency Active Auroral Research Program (HAARP) is a congressionally initiated program jointly managed by the U.S. Air Force and U.S. Navy.
> 
> The HAARP complex is situated within a 23-acre lot in a relatively isolated region near the town of Gakona, Alaska. It consists of 180 towers, 72 feet in height, forming a "high-power, high frequency phased array radio transmitter" capable of beaming in the 2.5-10 megahertz frequency range, at more than 3 gigawatts of power (3 billion watts).
> ...



So if they're bouncing HF radio waves off the ionosphere and the moon (which is actually a rather inefficient reflector), why is the effect limited to the northern hemisphere?   HF is actually capable of crossing the equator.   Or is it because everything is backwards in the southern hemisphere, so positive ions are "happy" and it's the negative ones that are "grouchy"?   :blotto:


----------



## willy (24 Jun 2004)

> Currently HAARP in this capacity (as it has a number of purposes) could be referred to as a geophysics weapon of mass influence, given the ability to change the charges in the ionosphere on a global scale or target a large area in the northern hemisphere using the ionosphere as a mirror to bounce radio waves back down with a focused polarity, could be used in psychological warfare. To hit global targets HAARP uses the moon as a mirror to reflect the signal back to a specific target location as long as the moon is mutually visible at both HAARP and the target.



Clasper, you beat me to it, but I feel it neccessary to call bullshit on that one, on behalf of rad ops everywhere.  Nice try, Dr. Science.


----------



## Slim (24 Jun 2004)

Guy

Oh my god...Stop the boat and let me off there Dr Strangeglove! :dontpanic:


----------



## chalk1 (24 Jun 2004)

Mr. Cramer,

In line 6-7 of paragraph 4 (from posted link), it states â Å“It just so happened that Cramer had designed a digital pattern for a Middle East country but didn't have the ability to prototype the pattern onto cloth for trial uniforms." Could you possibly elaborate on this?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Jun 2004)

McBear said:
			
		

> Mr. Cramer,
> 
> In line 6-7 of paragraph 4 (from posted link), it states â Å“It just so happened that Cramer had designed a digital pattern for a Middle East country but didn't have the ability to prototype the pattern onto cloth for trial uniforms." Could you possibly elaborate on this?



It means he played around in Photoshop for a bit.  What more do you need to know?


----------



## chalk1 (24 Jun 2004)

Well, I was actually more concerned about the "middle eastern country" part.

 ???


----------



## Korus (24 Jun 2004)

> Currently HAARP in this capacity (as it has a number of purposes) could be referred to as a geophysics weapon of mass influence, given the ability to change the charges in the ionosphere on a global scale or target a large area in the northern hemisphere using the ionosphere as a mirror to bounce radio waves back down with a focused polarity, could be used in psychological warfare. To hit global targets HAARP uses the moon as a mirror to reflect the signal back to a specific target location as long as the moon is mutually visible at both HAARP and the target.



I've seen this before. It's also known as a "Particle Uplink Canon" You can see one in this sattelite photo   :


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

I am not at liberty to name the Middle East country but it was done with Canadian Foreign Affairs oversite.


----------



## Zoomie (24 Jun 2004)

For your reading pleasure:

http://www.yfiles.com/newpapers.html

Quite frankly I don't have the time nor patience to read some of the inane diatribe that is found on this site.  I especially liked the time travel fiction.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jun 2004)

Oh my we better get Scully and Mulder on this one....


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Jun 2004)

Moderator Comment

Mr. Cramer - Mr. Bobbitt has paid advertisers on this site. If you want to include a link to your site in your profile, that's great. Starting a thread to promote yourself is in poor taste, at the very least.The only reason I am not deleting or locking this thread *yet*, is that appears to be entertaining the board members.

In the future, if you would like to promote your business, inventions, etc., you need to purchase some advertising, like the other people promoting their products on this site. Mike can always use more advertisers.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

HAARP PATENTS 

U.S. Patent 4686605:
Method And Apparatus For Altering A Region In The Earth's Atmosphere,
  Ionosphere, And/Or Magnetosphere
Inventors:  Eastlund; Bernard J., Spring, TX
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Los Angeles, CA
Issued:     Aug. 11, 1987
Filed:      Jan. 10, 1985

U.S. Patent 5038664:
Method For Producing A Shell Of Relativistic Particles At An Altitude
  Above The Earth's Surface
Inventors:  Eastlund; Bernard J., Spring, TX
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Aug. 13, 1991
Filed:      Jan. 10, 1985

U.S. Patent 4712155:
Method And Apparatus For Creating An Artificial Electron Cyclotron
  Heating Region Of Plasma
Inventors:  Eastlund; Bernard J., Spring, TX
            Ramo; Simon, Beverly Hills, CA
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Los Angeles, CA
Issued:     Dec.  8, 1987
Filed:      Jan. 28, 1985

U.S. Patent 5068669:
Power Beaming System
Inventors:  Koert; Peter, Washington, DC
            Cha; James T., Fairfax, VA
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Nov. 26, 1991
Filed:      Sep.  1, 1988

U.S. Patent 5218374:
Power Beaming System With Printer Circuit Radiating Elements
  Having Resonating Cavities
Inventors:  Koert; Peter, Washington, DC
            Cha; James T., Fairfax, VA
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     June  8, 1993
Filed:      Oct. 10, 1989

U.S. Patent 5293176:
Folded Cross Grid Dipole Antenna Element
Inventors:  Elliot; Paul G., Vienna, VA
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Mar.  8, 1994
Filed:      Nov. 18, 1991

U.S. Patent 5202689:
Lightweight Focusing Reflector For Space
Inventors:  Bussard; Robert W., Manassas, VA
            Wallace; Thomas H., Gainesville, FL
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Apr. 13, 1993
Filed:      Aug. 23, 1991

U.S. Patent 5041834:
Artificial Ionospheric Mirror Composed Of A Plasma Layer
  Which Can Be Tilted
Inventors:  Koert; Peter, Washington, DC
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Aug. 20, 1991
Filed:      May. 17, 1990

U.S. Patent 4999637:
Creation Of Artificial Ionization Clouds Above The Earth
Inventors:  Bass; Ronald M., Houston, TX
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Mar. 12, 1991
Filed:      May. 14, 1987

U.S. Patent 4954709:
High Resolution Directional Gamma Ray Detector
Inventors:  Zigler; Arie, Rishon Le Zion, Israel
  Eisen; Yosset, Rishon Le Zion, Israel
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Washington, DC
Issued:     Sep.  4, 1990
Filed:      Aug. 16, 1989

U.S. Patent 4817495:
Defense System For Discriminating Between Objects In Space
Inventors:  Drobot; Adam T., Annandale, VA
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Los Angeles, CA
Issued:     Apr.  4, 1989
Filed:      Jul.  7, 1986

U.S. Patent 4873928:
Nuclear-Sized Explosions Without Radiation
Inventors:  Lowther; Frank E., Plano, TX
Assignees:  APTI, Inc., Los Angeles, CA
Issued:     Oct. 17, 1989
Filed:      June 15, 1987


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jun 2004)

*The U.S. Navy began using ion generators on their submarines since the late 1950's and still do to this day, unconfirmed reports recently indicate the U.S. Navy surface fleet also uses Negative Ion Generators on the bridges of their ships. The reason â â€œ to keep the crews alert and awake while on Bridge duty*.

Oh incidentally having been on the bridges of most major classes of surface combatants I can say that if there is such a thing then it does not work and you can bet I will be asking my colleagues in the USN about this.


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

ATMOSPHERIC PROBLEMS CREATED BY NUCLEAR-PROPELLED SUBMARINES 
http://www.osti.gov/energycitations/product.biblio.jsp?osti_id=4135397

Trion generators used in Nuclear Submarine Fleet http://www.airpure.com/trion-air-cleaners.html


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

Trion company website confirming submarine fleet and Naval use:

http://www.trioninc.com/products/modularfilterpac/modularfilterpac.asp
http://www.trioninc.com/products/ats/atsfeatures.asp


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2004)

...and where is Mike's cheque?


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Jun 2004)

Coincidentally, I have Trion Units in my manufacturing area. They were purchased to ensure we meet air quality standards, not to keep our employees "awake and alert". We haven't discovered affordable technology to do that yet..


----------



## Guy Cramer (24 Jun 2004)

U.S. Air Force study

SUBJECTIVE RESPONSE TO NEGATIVE AIR ION EXPOSURE

Source: 

Subjective Response to Negative Air Ion Exposure.

Journal of Aviation, Space, and Environmental Medicine, (53) August 1982 p.822-823

Author: Buckalew LW & Rizzuto A 

Air Force Aerospace Medical Research Laboratory at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio.



Procedure:
One group of subjects served as controls and was confined to the test chamber for a 6 hour period under air ion conditions typical of an energy efficient building. The second group was similarly confined, but ion generators began operating 2 hours before occupancy and continued all 6 hours of confinement. Generators were masked for all indications of operation, and were also present under control conditions but not turned on. Data from both groups were collected under double-blind conditions.

Summary of Results
"Subjective perceptions of psychological state, using individual 'normalcy' as standard, reflected significant differences between control and negative ion exposure groups. Prominent perceptions reported were reductions in irritability, depression, and tenseness, and increases in calmness and stimulation associated with ion exposure. For psychological state, negative ion exposure appeared associated with feeling better about self, less sensitive, and more responsive or innervated [energized]."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2004)

..I say again....and where is Mikes cheque?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jun 2004)

Is there a purpose for you to keep posting this?


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jun 2004)

> I've seen this before. It's also known as a "Particle Uplink Canon" You can see one in this sattelite photo



Thats classic.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jun 2004)

Ok folks....until Mr Cramer and Mr Bobbitt work out some kind of advertising agreement I am locking this down. Guy I strongly suggest you get in contact with Mike before trying to sell your products here.


----------

